# Down time



## rv4free (Jun 8, 2011)

With everything happening in the world RV'ing is becoming more difficult every day.  Are you able to use your RV enough months out of the year to justify the costs?


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

I believe so... Try to get out at least one weekend a month, a week in Spring, Thanksgiving week and a week in December.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

Well that al depends on how offen you use it. I went to Fla. this passed May and camped in a military park at $20 a night vs. $145.00 at a high end motel. Now even if I stayed at a KOA at $45 a night I still came out ahead including the cost of gas. So I would yes you are ahead of the game in a RV than staying in a box room at a motel. :laugh:


----------



## JimE (Jun 9, 2011)

RE: Down time

Taylor, I personally don't try to factor the costs versus going out to eat and paying for a hotel to justify owning our motor home.  You have to enjoy the rv'ing lifestyle and freedom to begin with or you will break your calculator. My wife and i absolutely love getting away from everything but having everything we need with us.  Sometimes we make reservations and sometimes we just wing it and might stay a few days at a good fishing hole or a nice golf course.  Sometimes we meet other folks and we hit if off and we stay a few extra days.  You just dont always have that luxury when you are in a hotel and perhaps renting a car etc.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

I like Jim do not try to justify the cost of our MH.  Doubt that a bass fisherman tries to justify the cost of a bass boat. It just something you have to enjoy doing.  No way can I put a price on all the memories or folks we have met along the way.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 9, 2011)

RE: Down time





> rv4free - 6/8/2011  7:30 PM  With everything happening in the world RV'ing is becoming more difficult every day.  Are you able to use your RV enough months out of the year to justify the costs?[/QUOTE
> 
> No way can I justify the cost. Theonly time I have had her out this year is to take it to the shop. I have put more than $6000.00in to it just to let her sit.
> 
> ...


----------



## akjimny (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

I like having my own bed, my own bathroom, my own food, and the ability to stop pretty much any time I so desire.  Do I use it enough to justify the expense?  Probably not.

Am I going to let you rent it thru your business?  Definitely NOT!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

Hey Steve if it is road ready, then jump in it an come my way. I am sure we can find somewhere to get into trouble. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

Noway could I justify renting one from him!!!


----------



## rv4free (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

Thank you all for your responses, and I appreciate your candidness.  It is clear that all of you Love the lifestyle, and your RV's are your prized posessions, and your passions and the cost of ownership is for many of you a non factor.  But let me ask you this.  There are over 6 million vacation and second homes in the US and over 40% of the owners rent them out for a portion of the year, and benefit with numerous tax advantages, and income. In contrast there are over 8 million households that own some type of an RV but less than 1% of the owners rent them out.  The numbers are staggering.  So if I may ask, why do you think there is such a large disparity?  

Taylor


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

Taylor while this is an interesting topic for discussion some of us don't like you having your rental website listed in your profile.  Now if you would pay RVUSA to advertise you would be welcome.  As far as why I would not rent my rv out is that I have to much invested to just turn it over to renters. A MH or any rv is different than an aprtment or rental home. Unseen damage to a rv might not show up until later where as a home it can be seen upon inspection. The home sits in one place and is not subjected to the rigors of our roads or drivers.  AJMO


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Re: Down time

could not have said it any better. I will not let anyone in my family use mine, so there is no way I will rent it out to someone I don't know.


----------



## Triple E (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: Down time



> H2H1 - 6/9/2011  5:13 PM  Hey Steve if it is road ready, then jump in it an come my way. I am sure we can find somewhere to get into trouble. :laugh:  :laugh:



Way to hot down there hollis.  I think we have only had 5 days this year in the 70's, I am afriad that if I do down South I will melt.   :laugh:   :laugh:  :approve:   But thank you for the offer.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: Down time

that is why we have air conditioners and cold drinks, and a pool to get into. But you are welcome to come this way


----------



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2011)

Re: Down time

We justified the cost of our RV by the fact that it was our only home for nearly 11 years. We purchased a stick home again last Jan. and lived in that through mid May so I guess perhaps we should now dump the RV for lack of use? We left in the RV on May 20 and expect to be back in our house again sometime in October or November. Does that justify keeping it a while?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 11, 2011)

Re: Down time

Kirk as you know, we don't justify we just enjoy!! :laugh:


----------



## jimmyleggett (Jun 12, 2011)

RE: Down time

If i considered the actual cost of RV ownership, I most likely would not have a diesel pusher but  I love the lifestyle, the freedom and flexibility it gives us traveling.

We use our coach as much as possible, lots of short trips and then one or two long trips a year. Yellowstone starting end of June and New York in October.

I have the luxury of living in the country and have a dedicated pad for my coach complete with water and 50 amp power so we can keep it ready to go at all times.


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Down time

I lease two seasonal sites at a campground on Smith Mountain Lake.  I have two campers and leave everything set up all of the time.  I work a full-time job 2 hours away and am able to camp 75-85 nights a year.  There are some downsides to camping in the same place every weekend, but the alternative for me would be to not camp at all or to be limited to holiday weekends and vacation time.  We have enough room to have friends and family join us when we want them to.  We get our money's worth!


----------



## Triple E (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Down time

You have two camper's Becky?  Know wonder Ken gets along with you.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Down time

Now Steve, Ken get along with everyone. even me :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jun 12, 2011)

Re: Down time

That is a big 10-4.


----------



## rv4free (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: Down time

Thanks again everyone. But actually my profile name is not the name of my website.  And at this point I am just collecting information, although you are correct I do have a private RV rental business, and once I am up and running I will be advertising it directly.  Keep enjoying the lifestyle, you are all very fortunate to be able to enjoy your RV's as much as you do. But I still believe that there is a large community of people that are looking for an alternative way to help afford their RV's.

Taylor


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: Down time

Taylor, from time to time we will advise someone that is thinking about rving lifestyle and wondering to rent first.  Thanks for being honest and good luck in your new adventure.  Hope to see you here helping support RVUSA with your business ads. Good luck


----------

